# TACNA,, La bella Ciudad Heroica (flickr & panoramio)



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Hoy es el Aniversario de Tacna, ciudad capital de mi departamento natal,, asi que dedico este corto thread a esta linda y fertil Tierra,, Cortesia de Flirckr y Panoramio
Su escudo








Su Plazade Armas

































































Su estacion FFCC Tacna-Arica

















El Alto de la Alianza

















La alameda Bolognesi

























El primer Terminal Terrestre del Pais









Y mucho mas..








































(^^ esta la encontre en el foro)

Espero que sea de su Agrado...
​


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Que agradable thread...espero muy pronto conocer esta ciudad en un tour por el sur de nuestro bello pais saludos


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Para mi Tacna es una ciudad bonita, el problema es que necesita arreglar su ornato. Hacen falta tarrajeos a los lados, asfaltados de vias y orden en general.
Aun asi, repito, me parece bonita.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ Opino lo mismo, la última vez que fui pensé que cambios drásticos en la ciudad no se necesitan solo pequeñas cosas y seguiría siendo igual de comercial, pero más linda.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bonito thread ... en especial la imàgen de "Los Pechugones" :lol: Salu2


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

cuando la visite hace 10 años,, me parecio ordenada... amplias avenidas y urbanizaciones bien planificadas..a comparacion del promedio de nuestras ciudades, ..................tb por el hecho de tener terrapuerto y zona franca.
lo q si un comercio desbordante..q en vez de tener varios "polvos azules".. debio tener un gran centro comercial....su campiña tb es atractiva..no se sus playas? 
p.d.: no olvido un afiche de turismo ochentero, donde se veia tacna con un nevado a lo lejos....no se si se percibe aun de la ciudad??


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

MI SEGUNDA TIERRA!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhh como amo a Tacna.... me gusto vivir 4 años ahí y hasta casi me pongo a chillar cuando tuve que regresar a AQP....... Me acuerdo que con mis patas jugabamos futbol en el canchon donde actualmente está la mezquita...... por ahí cerca queda la concha acustica...... Me facina caminar por la Alamenda Bolognesi... que recuerdos..... hasta de mi cole el Humboldt..que tiene mala fama... 

Gracias Poll porel thread.....este verano tengo que darme una escapada a la rica Tacna... :banana:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Tacna la ciudad mas peruana de todas jeje, la conocí de pasadita el 2003 y segun yo aquí se comen los pollos a la braza mas ricos de todo el Perú ! Por la parte que fui no era muy bonita que digamos pero pienso que a esta ciudad solo hay que acerle ciertos arreglos y quedaría mucho mejor. Algo que es curioso es que en esta ciudad no hay proliferación de ticos! ( espero que ahora no existan o si?).


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bueno lo que se Caludia sobre los ticos....en Tacna prefieren los station wagon porque es más fácil trasladar así la mercaderia, y todos sabemos que en Tacna hay un comercio fuerte, tanto legal como de contrabando....


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Bonita Tacna ... una de las ciudades más ordenadas del país pero como dicen puede mejorar muchísimo con un pequeño esfuerzo

En Tacna no hay Ticos gracias a la Zotac, a Zofrilo y a Dai Ichi Motors :nuts:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonita Tacna, cuando fui me gusto pero como todos dicen, puede mejorar más!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Bonito thread ... en especial la imàgen de "Los Pechugones" :lol: Salu2


jajaja, creo que solo yo vi los pechugones, porq nadie mas dijo nada!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

m trae muchos recuerdos... d autos comprados.. en si la ciudad es muy bonita... tiene comercio, vida, orden, buen cuidado... lo unico q le falta es playa


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Linda ciudad, lo malo que hay mucho ambulante al rededor de sus mercados, pero igual es linda .... y más aun sus mujeres..lo firmo.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Tacna es una ciudad agradable, tuve la suerte de ir en varias oportunidades por ahi, visite la playa de boca de rio, la antigua estacion del tren, la catedral, el arco icono de la ciudad y la zona franca; porsupuesto comí el delicioso picante tacneño. 

La mayoria de sus arterias principales y calles estan asfaltadas, es una ciudad relativamente comercial y ese empuje en parte se debe lastimosamente por el contrabando; convirtiendose asi en un ciudad de paso, mucha gente luego de comprar parte al dia siguiente. También observé mucho inmigrante de la ciudad de puno, ellos agilizan el comercio aunque también traen informalidad. Pero contribuyen en el comercio.

Creo que Tacna es la segunda ciudad donde hay mas gente procendete del departamento de Puno después de Arequipa.. Nunca entendí el por qué, pero a donde van hacen negocio y son gente muy trabajadora.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

justo este fin de semana estube en Tacna, me parecio una ciudad ordenada y planificada, me gustaron sus avenidas anchas y areas verdes.....va por buen camino.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

muy leeeeeeeeenda tacna!!!
me encanta muy bellisima 
de las ,mejores de la costa!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En las fotos se ve bonita.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Uy verdad! Hoy es el día de la reincorporación ! Buena idea de thread para la ciudad  

Me gustan sus alamedas!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonita Tacna, le faltan mejorar algunas cosas pero se ve una ciudad bastente ordenada y bien cuidada.


----------

